# Relocating to Perth



## Gazza Marine (Oct 23, 2011)

I have just had confirmation of a move to Perth Jan 2012 due work requirements.
My office is in Hay St. and I will be arriving with wife and 2 year old on 3-4 year assignment.
Looking for advise on places to stay renting budget up to $2,400pm and within easy commute to city center. 
Will I need a car to commute of is the metro OK.
Kindergarten recommendation?
Thanks in advance for any advise.


----------

